# Recommendations for Magnetic Squares



## erikmannie (Dec 8, 2022)

I have a coupon code (and so do you, see below). I have no magnetic squares. Any recommendations?




I have used the cheap red ones at schools. They were well used (burnt & had a lot of iron filings sticking to them). My welding fixtures do seem to get torched & well used.

I am wondering if I should pay more for the On/Off magnetic squares. I wonder if they need batteries *or* if they work like a mag base.

I do a lot of .125” thick, 3” X 4” welding coupons. My current project is 1” square tubing. The next project is a very heavy duty 5/8” plate cart.

I don’t anticipate being able to use the same magnetic squares for the sheet coupons as for the 5/8” plate.

Do you think that I could make do with small & large cheap red ones like this?


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 8, 2022)

All candidates (scroll down):









						Search Results
					

No matching products found. Narrow By Sort by:Relevance Price: Low to high Price: High to low Items per page:24 36rn48 Items per page:24 36 48 Items per page:24 36 48rn Items per page:24 36rn48




					bakersgas.com
				




Right now, I am leaning towards getting the really cheap ones because I think they are going to end up seeing rough use:









						Best Welds Extra Large Magnetic Holder - M-065
					

Anchor Extra Large Magnetic Holders are designed to work as an extra hand. Capable of holding sheet and tube at angles of 45 degrees, 90 degrees, and 135 degrees all wrapped up in a compact design to allow for use in tight places.




					bakersgas.com
				




or









						Best Welds Large Magnetic Holder - M-063
					

Anchor Large Magnetic Holders are designed to work as an extra hand. Capable of holding sheet and tube at angles of 45 degrees, 90 degrees, and 135 degrees all wrapped up in a compact design to allow for use in tight places.




					bakersgas.com
				




or:









						Best Welds Medium Magnetic Holder - M-061
					

Anchor Medium Magnetic Holders are designed to work as an extra hand. Capable of holding sheet and tube at angles of 45 degrees, 90 degrees, and 135 degrees all wrapped up in a compact design to allow for use in tight places.




					bakersgas.com
				




High dollar alternative:









						Strong Hand Heavy Duty Adjust-O Multi-Angle Magnet Squares - MSA53-HD
					

The fast & easy way to hold metal workpieces at 30°/60°, 45°, and 90°. Turn the magnet Off or at the mid-point position when setting up, turn On when you’re ready to work. Shop welding magnets at BakersGas.com!




					bakersgas.com
				




or









						Strong Hand Adjust-O Magnet (4-3/8 X 3-3/4 X 1 30Lb Pull) - MSA45
					

The Strong Hand Heavy Duty Magnet Square has an on/off feature allowing you to quickly readjust work as you need with the flip of a switch. MSA45.




					bakersgas.com


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 8, 2022)

What is the argument against buying the cheap, low tech ones?

The switchable ones cost so much more money; I can’t imagine that the extra expense is worth it.


----------



## francist (Dec 8, 2022)

I am no where near being in your league as far as welding capabilities go but I have a few of the inexpensive magnetic squares and they’re not. As in, they’re not square. Sometimes not square on the 90-degree corner and sometimes not square in alignment of the two sides so the thing wants to always kank off at an angle. Annoying.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 8, 2022)

I bought the cheapest and squared them up on the mill.


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 8, 2022)

francist said:


> I am no where near being in your league as far as welding capabilities go but I have a few of the inexpensive magnetic squares and they’re not. As in, they’re not square. Sometimes not square on the 90-degree corner and sometimes not square in alignment of the two sides so the thing wants to always kank off at an angle. Annoying.



and



Winegrower said:


> I bought the cheapest and squared them up on the mill.



I was very inclined to buy the cheap ones, & I am very surprised to hear that they may be out of square! 

This is great that I can solve this issue on the milling machine. I would never have thought of doing that.

I will wait 24 hours before I make the purchase in order to see what anyone else might have to say.

One good thing about buying the cheap ones is that I can buy more. I can see myself using four at a time for a frame, or two at a time to tack up a T-joint.

Would there be any hope of being able to keep these free from burns and abuse? I am quite sure that mine will have a rough time, especially with burns.


----------



## Firstram (Dec 8, 2022)

Cheap ones if you must! Square them up on the mill and compressed air will blow them clean. Who cares if they get burns?


----------



## Firstram (Dec 8, 2022)

We have a pile of them at work, no one ever uses them! Personally I tack my parts leaning over at 5 or 10 degrees then hold things square with a turnbuckle. Pulling it square lifts the part up on the tack giving a nice gap for penetration!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 8, 2022)

I bought mine at HF, didn't check to see if they're square. They hold the pieces in place while I get a couple of tacks down, then I get a real square and get serious. While they may be helpful, it's up to you to make sure the joint is square when the last weld cools.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm with Mr Whoopee on this. They make good temporary work holders but they probably should not be confused with a square. (At least the cheap ones)


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 8, 2022)

I have a small pair I picked up at a ham fest for $1 each.  I use them for holding two parts in approximate position while I tack them.  I don't rely on them for precision alignment as welded parts will move when the welds cool anyway.  If I need a precise 90º, I check with a square after tacking on both sides.  Then, after completed the weld, I will check again and adjust. Another method to help ensure a square assembly is to clamp a diagonal bar  to the two parts.  Vise Grips work well for this.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 8, 2022)

One of the first things you learn about welding is that no amount of jigging, clamping a fixturing will ensure that the pieces end up where you want them. You have to learn to anticipate and allow for the shrinkage because you cannot prevent it. "Something moved" is the lament of the inexperienced weldor.


RJSakowski said:


> . Another method to help ensure a square assembly is to clamp a diagonal bar  to the two parts.  Vise Grips work well for this.


This only guarantees that the parts are square before the clamps are released.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 8, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> One of the first things you learn about welding is that no amount of jigging, clamping a fixturing will ensure that the pieces end up where you want them. You have to learn to anticipate and allow for the shrinkage because you cannot prevent it. "Something moved" is the lament of the inexperienced weldor.
> 
> This only guarantees that the parts are square before the clamps are released.


True but the diagonal helps to keep the parts in alignment while the full weld is made.  If the weld is symmetrical, the stresses will oppose each other and there is a better chance that the  parts will be square.  Another trick is to heat the entire weld to a red heat after welding.  
This allows the stresses to relieve and the parts usually come out close to square.  Not perfect but that is what the big hammer is for.


----------



## Firstram (Dec 8, 2022)

All this adjusting is why I use 3/8” turnbuckles as diagonals, juts tack weld the ends to whatever you’re building!


----------

